# My new baby boy:)



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

My hairless rat just passed away last Saturday, an his cage mate Jasper (who was also his brother) got very depressed, so I went to the lady I got them from to get a buddy for Jasper, and here's the cute lil fella I wen home with!!!


His name is Oreo










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Look at that smile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww that faaace!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

He has the cutest little face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha yeah:3 we were originally gonna get a black Berkshire, but we saw him and my boyfriend fell in love with his ears, and I love the mark on his face :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

awww hes so cute!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Stunning little boy, gorgeous wee smiley face!


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

He is so adorable!!! I'm a sucker for blazed ratties :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha me too!!:3 he's my second blazed rat  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tinania (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness SO precious!


----------



## OurRatStory (Aug 12, 2013)

He is so cute... awwwwwwwww


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

That face made my day go from good to amazing. I would love to see more pictures!


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha I'll put more pics up 
He's so jumpy and shy though 

Here's my favorite pic of him!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Citryne (Aug 13, 2013)

He's so cute! You just want to hug him


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have advice on how to get him to not be so scared when I go to pick him up? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!!!! He is sooooo cuuuuuuute! When i saw those pictures I was like AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!Can I have him? Please?......Please? I love those markings and lol it looks like he's smiling. He sits so funny on the hammock XDOh ya. Well what I did with my baby rats is that I stuck my hand in the cage and let them sniff and explore it, he may nip, but mine only nipped really really lightly, and it shouldnt be hard enough to draw blood if he came from a reputable place and was handled young, Jut let them explore your hand and then what I did is i picked my rats up (even if they didnt like it) and began stroking them and talking softly to them and put them back. Just continue to do this and when they get used to you more you can set him on your lap, your shoulder, you ears.He will learn to like being held, be sure to give him treats as a reward, a word of advice, don't stick treats through the cage bars, cuz if you stick your fingers in there the next time they will think its food and bite.The first day should be left to himself so he can explore and get used to his surroundings.Good luck and Oreo is so cute :3


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you yeah he was from a great breeder, I actually got him from the same lady I got my other two ,jasper and anubis(r.i.p. Anubis), from  
He likes to sit on my shoulder and play in my hair lol and he is starting to let me pick him up easier:0 he is so adorable tho haha that hammock is so awesome lol he always sits really cute in it :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

You could also try immersion their is a sticky on it in the behaviour section I think.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok I'll go look, thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

